# Driveshaft Q, and looking for random parts



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, I’ve been meaning to replace my driveshaft center bearing on the QSW for a while now (read: I’ve had the parts for better than 2 months… :facepalm: ) 
And, it looks like I need to take the center u-joint out of the shaft, so I can get to the bolt securing the yoke to the front shaft (so I can replace the bearing.) 
Problem: nobody seems to list a driveshaft u-joint for a QSW (or for, say, a 4000Q.) 
Does someone maybe have a part# (aftermarket is fine) for said u-joint? Or, can I get the shaft apart without replacing the u-joint? 

And, looking for some parts, too, if someone has spares they want to sell: 
-Driver’s sun visor, cloud white (went “puffy”, and the hinge is cracked) 
- Sunroof crank (mine’s missing the release button) 
- Stock front springs (PPO decided to do ‘lower by cutting.’)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, I also asked the Syncronized list the same question (tackle it from both sides, yo!) 
And, after a bit of wierdness (which is still going on, BTW), someone offered up useful info!  
So, I post it here, to share with the group: 


J.B. said:


> Yes: searching the records I find:
> U-Joint # UAP Napa 220-0013 Or a 1-0013
> Nepco. Or A Deuch:- GWB 287000600000.


 He also said that it _is_ possible to separate the driveshaft (for center bearing replacement) without blowing the center U-joint out first (not that I find it hard to replace a U-joint, though.) 

Parts-wise: 
he offered up front springs cheap. And, someone else did a hurried stripping of a QSW that was getting scrapped (don't know why), and rescued the interior bits I'm looking for from it.


----------

